# Looking for links



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

:help: 

Can someone post some web links that are I can use as a refresher for starting up my tank? It's been sitting with just water (and one fish) for about a year now. I have to break it down for a move and will not be setting it back up until after I'm settled in my new home. I don't want to forget any of the details. Yes, I did a Google search, but came up with very basic info, or just ads to websites selling equipment and fish. I need some sites that are a little more detailed...so I don't have to keep bugging everyone here!! :-D


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm, FW easy enough, filter, heater, tank, water conditioner, get rocks from a established tank put in ur tank, put starter fish in, wait 1month then put fish in and aquascape that puppy./


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

There are lots of things about cycling tanks on here. Do a search for 'cycle' or 'cycling' and this will probably come up with loads. The rest is pretty simple.


----------



## WaterMan (Jun 24, 2005)

Try this site. http://www.aquarank.com/ It has a lot of sites for you to browse around on. Hope it helps.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here you go:
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWSubWebIndex/fwset-up.htm


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hm, i thought that's what we were all for?? haha just kidding :lol:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah, not a problem if you keep bugging us... we like to be bugged


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> yeah, not a problem if you keep bugging us... we like to be bugged


haha you got that right


----------

